# rennsimulator gesucht



## Bert2007 (17. September 2013)

Hallo

Ich suche eine gute rennsim,gibt es da was aktuelles?kann auch etwas aelter sein hauptsache es gibt noch onlineserver!hab n bissl bei amazon nach gtr geguckt aber da gibts ja diverse versionen :/ wichtig ist mir auch das mein logitech g27 unterstuetzt wird...hab sonst nur gt5 an der playsi gezockt bzw nfs shift 1&2 am pc...


----------



## Mayday1980 (18. September 2013)

schau mal nach rfactor 1 & 2


----------



## wievieluhr (18. September 2013)

warte mal auf projekt cars ^^


----------



## Bert2007 (18. September 2013)

Ja dauert leider noch...brauch was zum ueberbruecken


----------



## Jor-El (18. September 2013)

Ich glaub auf der ersten Seite hier im Forum: Rennspiele und Rennsimulationen, stehen alle namhaften Rennsims.
Vllt. noch iRacing, welches aber monatl. kostet.

Ich würde entweder das f2p RaceRoomRacing empfehlen oder halt das SimBin Mega Bundle bei Steam, das aktuell bei 29,95€ liegt.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. September 2013)

Wenn du online fahren willst, dann kommst du kaum an iracing vorbei. Keine andere Sim bietet abseits von privaten Ligen solche Rennen, wie man sie in iracing erlebt.


----------



## acti0n (18. September 2013)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen auf Assetto Corsa zu warten. Preorder startet noch diesen Monat, Release wird dann demnächst sein. Zumindest dieses Jahr ist sicher.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. September 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen auf Assetto Corsa zu warten. Preorder startet noch diesen Monat, Release wird dann demnächst sein. Zumindest dieses Jahr ist sicher.



schön, wie hier Empfehlungen für Spiele gegeben werden, die es noch gar nicht gibt und über die sogut wie gar nichts bekannt ist...


----------



## Bert2007 (19. September 2013)

Rrr find ich nicht so realistisch...mir ist auch wichtig keine monatlichen kosten zu haben


----------



## Andregee (19. September 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen auf Assetto Corsa zu warten. Preorder startet noch diesen Monat, Release wird dann demnächst sein. Zumindest dieses Jahr ist sicher.



Es sollte auch schon sicher im DEzember 2012 erscheinen, dann Q1 2013, dann Spring 2013. Preorder heißt nicht das das dieses Jahr erscheint.

Aktuell sind GT Legends, GTR2, Race07 samt aller Add Ons und Rfactor 1 und 2 empfehlenswert, aus reiner Simulationssicht Rfactor2 am meisten, weil dort das Physikmodell am weitesten fortgeschritten ist. das Reifenmodell ist 3dartig ausgefüht, d.h die Reifen verformen sich in Kurvenfahrten, man kann sich Bremsplatten einfahren, man muß die Reifen wie reale Reifen behandeln, sonst fährt man die sich im nu kaputt. surreale Fahrstille die einen anderren ortes schneller machen, werden hier gnadenlos bestraft, dazu gibt es  eine realroad, mit sich real bildendem Gummiabrieb uaf der Ideallinie. Stellt man sich in der Kurve der Ki in den WEg, sieht man wie sich die Ideallinie verschiebt durch den Reifenabrieb, Regenrennen sind sehr spannend, Überholmanöver abseits der Ideallinie sehr tricky. Über die Grafik mag man streiten aber es sieht um Welten besser aus als die alten Sims und die Fahrfreude ist grandios.
iracing ist auch super, nur eben kostenintensiv und das Ratingsystem teilweise wirklich abschreckend, weil man auch bestraft wird wenn einem andere ins heck donnern, so das ein Aufstieg in höhere Klassen zur Sisyphusarbeit werden kann


----------



## Andregee (19. September 2013)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Rrr find ich nicht so realistisch...mir ist auch wichtig keine monatlichen kosten zu haben



monatliche Kosten gibt's bei Raceroom nicht, jedoch muß man den Content größenteils selbst kaufen, jedoch zu recht humanen Preisen.

Die Physik ist eine überarbeite RAcepyhsik, die Reifenparameter wurden in die Neuzeit adaptiert, das ist schon recht ansprechend nur fehlt eben noch ein richtiger single und multiplayer dank betaphase


----------



## Bert2007 (20. September 2013)

Naja ich moechte einfach ein spiel einmal kaufen und mein spass haben evtl noch mal ein add on...also raceroom hab ich selber drauf nur haut es micht nicht so vom hocker...rfactor2 muss ich mir mal anschauen...wo liegt denn bei dem spiel der preis?


----------



## T'PAU (20. September 2013)

Also ich hatte mir neulich mal die aktuelle 300 Demo von rFactor2 installiert. Soll das ein schlechter Witz sein oder habe ich mit Spielen wie Race07/GTR-Evolution bisher nur Arcade-Games gezockt wo die Autos auf Schienen fahren? 
Das bisher einzige sehr positive bei rFactor2: Die absolut geniale Controller-Einstellung! 
Arbeitet perfekt mit meinem Namco neGcon (wenn kein Lenki, gibt's nur den! ) zusammen.

In der Controller-Grundeinstellung ist die Corvette überhaupt nicht auf der Straße zu halten, nicht mal auf gerader Strecke! Fährt sich wie abgefahrene Slicks auf Schmierseife und das Ding dreht Pirouetten, die einfach lächerlich sind. Wer z.B. letztes WE DTM in Oschersleben gesehen hat, weiß wie kontrollierbar die Autos auch bei Feuchtigkeit in Gras und Kies noch sind!
Nach über einer Stunde Controller-Feintuning (u.a. Lenk-Empfindlichkeit auf ca. 10%, Gas 30%, "Lenkung" (was immer dieser Schieberegler auch macht) erstmal 100%) konnte ich immerhin ein paar unfallfreie Runden weit unter Renntempo drehen.
In 'ner ruhigen Stunde werde ich noch mal weiter mit rFactor2 beschäftigen, insbesondere der Fahrhilfen und deren Auswirkungen.
So "out of the box" ist das Game trotz Controller-Optimierungen schlicht unfahrbar im Gegensatz zu erwähntem GTR-Evolution!

Hoffe mal PCars wird nicht auch so "realistisch, dass es schon wieder extrem unrealistisch ist".


----------



## Andregee (24. September 2013)

Die Corvette ist ein sehr zickiges Auto, es geht auch weitaus anders in RF2. ISI hat sich mit der Demo selbst ins knie geschossen.
Mit ein paar Setupeinstellungen an den hinterern Dämpfern federn und Stabi bekommt man die Vette aber gebändigt.


----------



## Lealein (30. September 2013)

Test Drive Unlimited 2

falls man das als Autosimulation sehen kann^^


----------



## Bert2007 (30. September 2013)

Leider keine richtige simulation...ich habs selber


----------



## kingkoolkris (16. Oktober 2013)

rFactor 1 auf jeden Fall.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDSClOdPLfE


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (25. Oktober 2013)

Habe jetzt mit Live for Speed angefangen, tolle Physik, Community und volle Server. Lohnt sich!


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Oktober 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mit Live for Speed angefangen, tolle Physik, Community und volle Server. Lohnt sich!



Und bald kommt der Scirroco......


----------



## Andregee (25. Oktober 2013)

Weltgeschichtlich betrachtet in einem sehr überschaubaren Zeitraum


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Oktober 2013)

Andregee schrieb:


> Weltgeschichtlich betrachtet in einem sehr überschaubaren Zeitraum



Jau


----------

